

Ask HN what's the deal with linked in ipo? - tocomment

It looks like the price is 0 when I look up the ticker. Lnkd. It's supposed to debut today thought?
======
actionbrandon
53.2 EBITA so at $100 its like 175x. Sweet action!

------
veyron
its hovering in the 89 handle right now -- watch cnbc

~~~
tocomment
Wow I put in my buy order at 47 last night. I guess it shot past that before
they could execute. FML.

~~~
veyron
I'm sure it'll come back. It's at 85 right now. You have access to RT market
data?

